# Valiant 40 Water Tanks



## robjames (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi Everyone, We are based in Spain where we have for some time been refurbishing our V40 - 268 Valiant Lady.

Every time we think we are getting to the end of this huge challange she bites back and true to form has done so again.

We carry 180 gal water in two tanks below the main saloon births. We have now developed the problem that when under pressure the water leaks a quite a pace into the bilges. Also when the tanks are filled and under pressure water seeps from under the side births.

The tanks are stainless steel and although of an age of the boat, as everything about Valiants is of quality we cannot think that the tanks themselves will have have gone. It would also be a heck of a coincidence for them to to at the same time.

All this would lead us to think that pipe connections could be out problem.

Our questions are, a) has anyone had the same/similar problems and
b) does anyone know how to access the tanks. We have two inspection hatches for each tanks but other than that we can see no way of removing the wood to from the front or top in order to inspect both tanks and connecting pipes.

If anyone can help/advise us we would be very grateful.

Regards

Lyn and Roib James


----------



## Livia (Jul 20, 2006)

I believe there is a Valiant group on this forum (go to the main forum index). You might have better luck posting in there.

Hope you find your answers.


----------

